# How do you guys do fish tacos?



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Before this year, I've never had any recipes for fish tacos that I liked. I good friend gave me some suggestions and I've tried a couple recipes that I like. I was curious though how you all do it?

The first recipe I did is the one I like the best for my palate. It is as follows.

1 package of fish fillets. (I used bluegills, crappie and white bass)

2. In one bowl, mix one cup of milk and one egg. In the other, mix one cup of flour, 1/2 cup of corn meal, taco seasoning to taste, garlic salt to taste, and pepper to taste. Mix.

3. Dip fillets in egg/milk mixture, the coat in the flour, coating mix.

4. Immediately put in oil and cook fillet.

5. Use corn tortillas and other taco fixings of choice.

The batch I did this way nailed it for my taste. :EAT:

I then tried this recipe. It is the Rubios fish taco recipe.

https://recipeland.com/recipe/v/rubios-fish-tacos-1056

I liked this one too but I underdid the garlic powder and should have probably used garlic salt instead for more punch. Overall, it had a milder flavor. The fillets also soaked up some more grease in the batter than the first one. Nevertheless, it was good too and I might tweak it some next time.


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

I use Yellow tail.

1. Marinade fillets in Bernstein's Italian Restaurant Style dressing.
2. Barbecue fillets under low heat with mesquite wood chips.
3. Salt to taste.
4. Serve in corn tortillas with cabbage and white sauce (Use the Rubios White Sauce recipe), pico-de-gallo and guacamole.

Save any leftover fish, and add pepper and mayo for the best ever "tuna"fish sandwich.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I just cook up my fish in a skillet until it starts to fall apart naturally. Then I add butter and whatever seasonings strike me that day (normally a mix of some type of dried chili and cumin). I cook that up until it just starts to get a little crispy and chunky then I deglaze the pan with a little lime juice. Serve with cilantro, sauted onions and salsa.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

A few weeks back, I went to Seattle on a work trip and had an extra day and went bottom fishing. I froze the fish in the hotel room and then flew them home.

Washington Rock Fish

I tried this one http://www.gordon-ramsay-recipes.co...led-fish-tacos-with-spicy-pickled-onions.html and this one https://www.thespruce.com/bobby-flays-fish-tacos-1665016 , but the best recipe I found was when I was a bit lazy and just fried corn tortillas and rock fish and added this https://www.meijer.com/assets/product_images/styles/xlarge/1003855_064144282630_A_400.jpg on top of the tacos.

Simple is sometimes better.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

http://honest-food.net/fish-tacos-fried-recipe/

My preferred method


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Kwalk3 said:


> http://honest-food.net/fish-tacos-fried-recipe/
> 
> My preferred method


A friend of mine turned me onto Hank Shaw's website a few years ago when I had some grouse. I have thoroughly enjoyed his recipes ever since then.

I picked up his cookbook "Buck, Buck, Moose" as a rare impulse buy not too long ago. I don't have any meat in the freezer yet but I hope to have reason to try it this autumn. Worst case its a beautiful book and I have an minor obsession with cookbooks.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I think battering and frying the fish kind of takes away from the fish taco experience, but if I were to batter it, then a beer batter would be great. But my recipe would still work if you did batter it:

-Fresh made tortillas (you can buy uncooked tortillas and cook them on a griddle at home).
-Grilled fish of your choice with a Mexican dry-rub seasoning (lots of different recipes out there, so just pick what sounds good).
-Fresh cilantro
-Creamy tomatillo sauce - http://www.the-girl-who-ate-everything.com/2012/05/cafe-rios-creamy-tomatillo-dressing.html
-Shredded cabbage and carrots (slaw without the sauce essentially)
-Wedge of lime to squeeze on top


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

backcountry said:


> A friend of mine turned me onto Hank Shaw's website a few years ago when I had some grouse. I have thoroughly enjoyed his recipes ever since then.
> 
> I picked up his cookbook "Buck, Buck, Moose" as a rare impulse buy not too long ago. I don't have any meat in the freezer yet but I hope to have reason to try it this autumn. Worst case its a beautiful book and I have an minor obsession with cookbooks.


"Buck, Buck, Moose" is great. It is a beautiful cookbook and I share a similar obsession. Hank's recipes are generally simple, yet approachable. His website similarly contains some awesome recipes for a wide variety of wild game. I used a recipe from his website for some Jackrabbit in February and I was pleasantly surprised.

If you find yourself around Salt Lake in the near future, let me know and I'd be more than happy to send you with a few elk steaks to try out a few recipes.


----------

